# takedown help.



## lll000000lll (Nov 16, 2006)

does anyone know where to find takedown vids online, i'm trying to learn some.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 16, 2006)

firstly, define takedowns. if you are talking about commonly used takedowns for MMA, then go to Budovideos.com and look at Darryl Gohler (sp?) videos, or maybe Mario Sperry's. The BTT produces some good takedown videos. they usually only cover the double and single leg, and maybe a arm drag or hip toss variation. basically the commonly drilled takedowns everyone uses in MMA. Karo Parisyan produced some very good Judo MMA vids but they are kinda pricey. 

it really depends on what your looking for. 

but yeah....Budovideos.com has a lot


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 29, 2006)

If you want to avoid having to buy or rent a "takedown DVD". You might want to do a you tube search of Gene Mills. Mr. Mills has some great clips on you tube regarding 2 on 1 takedown, many of which are very applicable to the BJJ standup game. I particularly like the ankle pick varations that Mr. Mills demonstrates. I have used them many times in class and they do work. Here is a link to one of my favorites:


----------

